# Get Mass Workout?!



## GetSwullll (Aug 18, 2010)

*Legs&Shoulders*
*Squats: 4 sets/ 15,12,10,6-8
*Leg Press: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Leg Ext: 3 Sets/ 6-8
*Leg Curls: 3 Sets/ 6-8
*Calf Raises: 3 sets / 15-20
*Incline Bench Press: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Incline Butterflies: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Dumb Military Press: 4 sets / 15, 12, 10, 6-8
*Dumb Lateral Raises: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Rear Delt Extensions: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Smith Machine Superset w/Dumb Shrugs: 4 sets/ 15-20 on Smith.....3 sets 12-15 on Dumb

*Chest&Triceps*
*Dumb Bench Press: 4 Sets/ 15, 12, 10, 6-8    (alternating weeks btween barbell & Dumb)
*Dips: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Dumb Butterflies: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Dumb Pull Overs: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Dumb Tricep Extension: 4 sets/ 12, 10, 8, 6
*Skull Crushers: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Rope Extensions: 3 sets/ 6-8

*Back& Biceps*
*Wide Grip Pull Ups: 4 sets/ 12,10,8,6
*Lat Pulls: 3 sets/ 12, 10, 6-8
*DeadLifts: 4 Sets/ 6-8
*Dumb Rows: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Close Grip Pull Downs: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Seated Dumb Curls: 4 sets/ 6-8
*Preacher Curls (hammer strength) 3 sets/ 6-8
*Reverse Barbell Curls: 3 sets/ 6-8
*Forearm Curls Front/Revers: 3 sets/ 10-12

*2 Ab Exercises @ End (varies): 4 sets/15-20

All advice welcome. Wondering...what rep range is recommended for Calves, Traps, and forearms to get great size?! All other advice on sets, reps, over training, cardio..etc is welcome. 

thanx


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 28, 2010)

GetSwullll said:


> *Legs&Shoulders*
> *Squats: 4 sets/ 15,12,10,6-8
> *Leg Ext: 3 Sets/ 6-8
> *Leg Curls: 3 Sets/ 6-8
> ...



e


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 30, 2010)

Not a bad looking workout at all. Of course you can always critique something,,but overall not too bad.


----------



## big.brs (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking to add muscle mass? Maybe this is the right workout for you. Using only dumbbells and barbells, this workout hits each muscle group hard once a week over a 5 day schedule. This workout is intense, so you will get the best results


----------



## Dimes (Sep 15, 2010)

To the original poster:
Let us know how your training is going so far and if it's working for you.


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 12, 2010)

thanx..i've actually up to 3 core/abs exercise after each workout..and sticking to high reps such as 30-40 (at most) and everything is working ok. Still need more time to see results but all advice welcome. 

thankx


----------



## GetSwullll (May 26, 2011)

Results:

Arms have exploded, but never had a problem there. 
Cardio needs work: pushing three 45mins sessions per week now on eliptical to help
Chest and Back are lagging behind the growth of my arms and legs, etc...so I want to split it into 4 day routine: This will give my back and chest a day of their own.

Should I keep the same routine on a 4 day split, and just go heavier and much more intense?

Or should i add an exercise or two since the day will be devoted to either back, or chest? 

Other routines will stay the same to keep from overtraining: though im on gear now too so, want to take advantage of recovery time, etc..


----------

